# The skinny on ammo.



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey all, I have a question regarding ammo for the 96 Beretta. I went out playing with the new Vertec today. The target on the left, was shot with Winny 180gr HP. Not too exciting to say the least. So, I dropped that mag, changed targets, and had at it with Blazer 180 FMJs. Not bad shooting for me. I never minded a little verticle in my groups for a protection piece. Feeling better about things, I slid the Winnys back in and shot 3 more. Same wide group. My question is, what have you fellow Beretta opperators found to be acceptable ammo? I can live with the Blazers performance, but would sooner use expandable ammo.Your input will be greatly appreciated.Thanks a bunch,R.J.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Range ammo, CCW ammo*

R.J.,
I use the "white box" 165 gr. Winchester FMJ at the indoor range and for warm up for qualification. We have to qualify with our carry round of choice and for me that is the 155 gr. Federal Hydrashock. I generally shoot about a 40% tighter group with the Federal ammo over the range ammo. I think it is, at least for me, something of a psych thing. It's like when I compete IDPA with the Federal ammo, you get a little juiced and tend to react to the competition. Range qual scores are posted and I've never been below #3 in my life and I'm not gonna start at 54, even with my old eyes. In my mind (and that's a considerable vacuum at times) I tend to think that the Federal ammo moving at 1142fps (chronographed average) is moving on a straighter string to the target with less elapsed time than one moving at 980 fps or a little less. I know when I use the laser the Federal is spot on with the dot and the range ammo is about a loose 2" around it. Whatever the ammo you use, practice with what you deploy. Generally debts paid in sweat reduce the collection in blood. Enjoy your 96 as much as I do both mine.


----------

